# which villager is the ugliest that you have had In animal crossing new leaf



## The friendcode exchanger (Mar 20, 2015)

I wanna know what villager is the ugliest that you have had


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 20, 2015)

I think Cherry. I never liked her. Maybe I just don't like her colors.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

Fricking Tabby... like ew, no, stop....


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 20, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Fricking Tabby... like ew, no, stop....



I like Tabby! I'd get her for my town if I had room for more villagers.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2015)

Harry.

period.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Mar 20, 2015)

The ugliest I would have to say would be a toss up between Cesar the ape or that one Normal pink kangaroo whose name is slipping my mind atm


----------



## Campy (Mar 20, 2015)

Rocket the pink gorilla. I know there's worse villagers out there, but I've only let very few villagers move out and move in since the release so I haven't seen too many in my town yet. But out of the ones I've had, definitely Rocket. She was kind of rude to me as well, so that made it harder to look past her uggly gorilla butt, as well.


----------



## kasane (Mar 20, 2015)

Peewee in my cycle town, and I guess Limberg in my first town but I didn't interact with him that much since he was a part of my 16 villager cycle anyways.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Mar 20, 2015)

Guess what I actually have rocket in my town she is really nice 
I dont find her ugly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wart jr is a very ugly and disgusting villager I am glad he moved out of my town
Gigi is next she is almost as ugly as wart jr I want her to move out of my town -_-


----------



## PeachPrincess (Mar 20, 2015)

Drago I guess


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 20, 2015)

I wasn't a fan of Chadder, but in hindsight it could've been a lot worse.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Mar 20, 2015)

Out of them, probably Rasher. I absolutely hated him in my orginal town. I've had at least 7-8 villagers hit the road and he still won't leave. ;_;


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't think she's ugly, but Greta's facial design / personality reminded me of everyone who had ever wronged me. I had the worst time trying to get to know her.

I also think Stinky doesn't have a particularly pretty design, but by the time he moved out, I adored him. He's one of my favorite villagers!


----------



## AdinaLula (Mar 20, 2015)

Biff is my nightmare


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 20, 2015)

It's a tie between Canberra and Cobb *shudder*. I was excited to meet new villagers but when I walked into their house for the first time to meet them I was terrified and disgusted and I'm pretty sure I walked right out and started planning how to make them leave but it took forever to get them out >.<


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 20, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Harry.
> 
> period.



Yes. I couldn't wait to get him out of my town.I also think Klaus is ugly. I try not to dislike villagers for their looks, but I had a hard time liking these two because of their extreme ugliness. It's terrible to be like that.

I also had Rodeo as my original 5 in my first town. His red eyes bothered me. I had him for so long that he started to grow on me. I lost him in a tt accident. That made me kind of sad.


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess I'm lucky, because all my villagers are pretty cute. Except for Elvis and Avery, my two cranky villagers, but that's because they're more handsome and cool looking than cute.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 21, 2015)

It was probably Hippeux.He was a decent villager and had a nice house but he's definitely been beaten by the ugly stick.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

Broffina! the ugliest and worst villager ever, I frikkin hate that stupid chicken


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 21, 2015)

The 3 worst that I've had were Rocket, Velma and Hazel


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd say either Cobb or Rasher so far.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 21, 2015)

JAMBETTE


----------



## Praesilith (Mar 21, 2015)

I haven't had them, but Tabby, Clay, Astrid (just too ridiculously colored), Bella and Hopper are pretty ugly.
Out of all the ones I had, probably Violet. I think Violet is ugly lol but then again, I don't really like any gorillas.


----------



## tumut (Mar 21, 2015)

Tiffany.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 21, 2015)

Rhonda and Naomi


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

Campy said:


> Rocket the pink gorilla. I know there's worse villagers out there, but I've only let very few villagers move out and move in since the release so I haven't seen too many in my town yet. But out of the ones I've had, definitely Rocket. She was kind of rude to me as well, so that made it harder to look past her uggly gorilla butt, as well.



I agree with you lol. She was one of my first villagers in my main town and I hated her. I don't like the gorillas that much and everything she said to me ether sounded sarcastic or rude.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 21, 2015)

Awwww,geez....why does everybody say that Tabby is so ugly?Hmm..I guess it's because she is kinda ugly.But she's such a sweet kitty cat.......


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 87554
> 
> Awwww,geez....why does everybody say that Tabby is so ugly?Hmm..I guess it's because she is kinda ugly.But she's such a sweet kitty cat.......


I actually don't think she's that ugly. I think she's actually kinda cute <3 I wanted her in my town for the longest time and I was sad when she was in my campsite cause I had no room. She's nice


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 21, 2015)

Nooo I love Hopper.  I'll admit he isn't the most pleasing to look at but he's still wonderful.  Although I do hate Bella, and she won't move out!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucykieran said:


> Nooo I love Hopper.  I'll admit he isn't the most pleasing to look at but he's still wonderful.  Although I do hate Bella, and she won't move out!



Oh I love Bella. I don't think she's ugly lol. 
Im ok with Hopper, he's not my favourite, but I don't think he's UGLY. 

I think Diva is really ugly though lol.


----------



## Snowfell (Mar 21, 2015)

Boone. He moved into an old town unexpectedly right next to my mayor's house. I was so pissed I reset the whole town (wasn't too crazy about the layout anyway, Boone was the last straw).


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

Snowfell said:


> Boone. He moved into an old town unexpectedly right next to my mayor's house. I was so pissed I reset the whole town (wasn't too crazy about the layout anyway, Boone was the last straw).



Ah, I hate Boone aswel. #gorillasareugly. I think all of the gorillas are ugly except Peewee, who's ok to me.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 21, 2015)

I think Jane the ape on the gamecube game. I mean , great name allusion to Jane Goodall who studied those kinds of animals, but she was not the prettiest sight . She also moved from my friend's town via memory card and he was so happy to be rid of her lol


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 21, 2015)

Violet, fml


----------



## Fairytale (Mar 21, 2015)

Al


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 21, 2015)

Marcel. and Boone.  In my old town... when I didn't know about void villagers.......they moved on such bad spots too.. gahh it was a horror xD


----------



## Sashataras (Mar 21, 2015)

Violet or wart jr.

i always get the ugly ones :\


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

Why did you even make this?


----------



## Starmanfan (Mar 21, 2015)

Jambette by far. I had her in my starting town back in april. My least fav villager and Had to TT to get rid of her.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

Starmanfan said:


> Jambette by far. I had her in my starting town back in april. My least fav villager and Had to TT to get rid of her.



Ahh, I hate her too. My friends game corrupted and in her new town she's stuck with Jambette lol. But all her other villagers were good so she kept the town.


----------



## Mentagon (Mar 21, 2015)

Chow. 
I haven't had a gorilla or frog yet, but I'm hoping and praying that one never moves here.


----------



## Rxcklxss (Mar 21, 2015)

Definitely Hazel the squirrel.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

Rxcklxss said:


> Definitely Hazel the squirrel.



I think Hazel is really cute ^_^


But yes, I hate Chow. Everything he said to me was rude lol.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 21, 2015)

Rizzo. How does that scarf work?


----------



## KK Gamer (Mar 21, 2015)

Hippeux. Ugliest thing that has ever lived in my town.


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 21, 2015)

canberra and chow. chow creeps me out esp. with his super girly umbrella but canberra is just... wonderful! ((note the sarcasm))


----------



## Oakhaven (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh gosh, the worst character that I've had in my town was definitely Wart Jr. Absolutely EVERYTHING about him is awful, his design is so ugly, his name is awful, and his house is like a falling down shack. I hated having him in my town SO MUCH and I was sooo relieved when he finally moved out!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2015)

Truffles and Freckles are the worse I've ever had. Especially since Freckles always comes into my towns. One time in WW, me and my sis were wondering who are 8th villagers would be and I said she would get Truffles and she said I would get Freckles. Sure enough, we did. It was a scary moment.

I love having them in my town though because it's fun to have the village fugly.


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2015)

Hazel >.>


----------



## mynooka (Mar 22, 2015)

It's a tie between Marcel and Velma.  I used to have Marcel and his house was right in the way of a perfect bridge spot, so that may have contributed to it lol.  Don't get me wrong, I love dogs irl, but he just felt so bleh to me.  He seemed like the most boring, bland character and I was happy to see him leave.

I still have Velma but she is a pretty ugly goat.  Her personality is also not that endearing and I'm really considering letting her go.


----------



## tumut (Mar 22, 2015)

mynooka said:


> It's a tie between Marcel and Velma.  I used to have Marcel and his house was right in the way of a perfect bridge spot, so that may have contributed to it lol.  Don't get me wrong, I love dogs irl, but he just felt so bleh to me.  He seemed like the most boring, bland character and I was happy to see him leave.
> 
> I still have Velma but she is a pretty ugly goat.  Her personality is also not that endearing and I'm really considering letting her go.



Aw I like Marcel, but yes Velma is one of the worst


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 22, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Aw I like Marcel, but yes Velma is one of the worst



Ugh. I hate Velma so much for some reason. She looks like that girl from Scooby Doo which I also don't like. 

(And she has a beard which is really werid cause she's a girl)


----------



## KittyOfArendele (Mar 22, 2015)

Paula the bear. Like what is that headband she is wearing? It looks like a third eye.


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 22, 2015)

Got Bubbles right now, and I'd say she's the worst one I've had so far. She planted her house on my path when I forgot to reset, but I misread her sign as 'Puddles' so I thought, "Eh, she's kinda cute. It's not too bad." But it wasn't Puddles. It was Bubbles :/


----------



## Nix (Mar 22, 2015)

Harry. Goodness gracious he is repulsive.


----------



## Delibird (Mar 22, 2015)

Harry always and forever. He was terrible and his facial hair creeped me out to no end.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Jitters has been the creepiest, ugliest villager I've had so far.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 22, 2015)

Diva. Ugh..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Diva. Ugh..



Just for you


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 22, 2015)

Niaomi, ugh, not to mention I couldn't get her to move out for a month and she trampled my perfect Apple orchard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Just for you



TS MAD ME KAUGH


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2015)

Such an ugly frog*ack* Also sassy *ack*


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> View attachment 87715
> View attachment 87716
> 
> Such an ugly frog*ack* Also sassy *ack*



I always thought Diva was.... endearing
but that picture I'm pretty sure ruins her now for me...


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 22, 2015)

Wart Jr. o-o he is the most ugh....


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> I always thought Diva was.... endearing
> but that picture I'm pretty sure ruins her now for me...



It's K.K. Mongola's (or whatever) cover. 

Why Rocket adn Violet? They're some of my faves!


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 22, 2015)

omg rocket, i actually did not want to play as much i did because i hated seeing her in my town lmao


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Man, almost everybody hates Unibrow Squirrel here.

When clearly, she's the best villager in the game.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 22, 2015)

Quillson was my worst for acnl. I consider that very fortunate considering some other villagers.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 22, 2015)

In my current town, I had Tabby as a starter. She's okay though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> View attachment 87715
> View attachment 87716
> 
> Such an ugly frog*ack* Also sassy *ack*



INB4 R34


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 23, 2015)

Croque. Ugly little thing.


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 23, 2015)

_PRINCE._ Just look at him.



The horror!


----------



## Lualdara (Mar 23, 2015)

The ugliest villager is definitely Moose, just looking at him gets me irritated, his eyes and eyebrows twitch for no reason ingame and it's so infuriating, pictures don't make it justice imo


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 23, 2015)

Envyena said:


> The ugliest villager is definitely Moose, just looking at him gets me irritated, his eyes and eyebrows twitch for no reason ingame and it's so infuriating, pictures don't make it justice imo



I've had Moose, ugh he was awful!


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 23, 2015)

Probably either Charlise or Paula. Mostly Charlise, though.
She's not too bad in design at face value, but something about her looks combined with that almost radioactive neon green made me want to sigh the moment she moved into town. I was so happy when she left.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 23, 2015)

The Anteaters species excluding liek 2 of them
Katt is FUGLY," shes ugly that what makes her cute, no shes fugly, _*Straight up FUGLY*_ .
Tabby is scary, just scary
Naomi is like a demon cow
Barold please, I cant even"
Mac and Marcel, Marcel is like a clown dog ohgod-shivers-
Jambette, Those lips..
All the Gorillas, and Hippos
Lyman, please though Eyebrows
The lions @_@
Hopper is a demon Penguin
Truffles is ugly because of her eyebrows, but she is an cute kind 
Coco is scary, not ugly but  just plain scary


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky and Hazel


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 23, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> I wanna know what villager is the ugliest that you have had



A huge tie. Elise the monkey, Diva/Gigi the frogs, pretty much all of the gorillas (except Hans of course), Harry the hippo, Truffles/chop the pigs, and Hazel the squirrel.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 23, 2015)

Tucker. I usually don't find the villagers hideous but I hate the gorillas and now apparently I have a disliking of Tucker too.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> The Anteaters species excluding liek 2 of them
> Katt is FUGLY," shes ugly that what makes her cute, no shes fugly, _*Straight up FUGLY*_ .
> Tabby is scary, just scary
> Naomi is like a demon cow
> ...



Demon penguin is my bestie, yo.

Rocket wasn't the worst I had, but I really hated how she tried to befriend me so badly by putting her house right next to mine.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 23, 2015)

Rocket I didnt even know was a girl @_@
I just dislike hopper;s red eyes d:


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 23, 2015)

Naomi.  Besides the fact i didnt think she was cute, she actually scared me.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Mar 23, 2015)

I had wart jr in my town
I hated him he was so ugly
and I am glad  he moved out I never want him in my town again


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> The Anteaters species excluding liek 2 of them
> Katt is FUGLY," shes ugly that what makes her cute, no shes fugly, _*Straight up FUGLY*_ .
> Tabby is scary, just scary
> Naomi is like a demon cow
> ...


How on earth could you think Lyman is ugly? He's the best looking koala if you asked me and he reminds me of pistachio ice cream. All of the lions? Really? I mean they look like lions..


----------



## box3d (Jun 27, 2015)

Diva is so funny though!

I hate Truffles, not because of how she looks but she is the only villager the refuses to befriend me. I'm trying to get the fairytale bridge and she will not request it, it is the last thing that she can possibly request and all she does is talk about how much spice cake she ate. I even trap her with holes so I can make sure she is the one that pings me after diving and it takes 15 minutes to get a ping from her whereas everyone else takes a few minutes. She'll even teleport away somehow after I trapped her and sit on a bench so she doesn't have to ping me. I'd smack her with a hammer everyday but I want her to move.

EDIT: I should also add that if she's not trapped she always finds a way to maneuver herself behind other villagers so they ping me first and then I have to wait for 15 minutes again.


----------



## Orieii (Jun 27, 2015)

Sylvia...
Oh the HORROR!! D:


----------



## Libra (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm going to say Rasher. Didn't help that he was a voided villager that I got from who knew where. x_x


----------



## The221Believer (Jun 27, 2015)

I am not fond of Ribbot. Something about a robot strikes me as so...wrong for this game. Plus, the jocks are almost as annoying as they are at school.  

Glad he's moving out. Finally~ I can use the spot he dropped his house for a nice cafe fountain or something.


----------



## Toaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd say rocket once she moved in I wanted her out. Good thing she moved away quickly, but now I see her when ever I go to main street. Then there is Chops I hate him so much he was in my old town and I've been trying to get him to move out but nope Sparro moves out instead. I'll forever hate Chops for that.


----------



## sizzles (Jun 27, 2015)

Cobb is living in my town at the moment, but I tend to call him Frankenpig (like Frankenstein) because of how he looks and that his house is full of science equipment. I guess he is actually a reference to Frankenstein's monster, but he is too creepy for my liking and will (hopefully) move away one day!


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 27, 2015)

Hmm.... as a cycler I can say I've had all of the extremely ugly ones. For towns that I actually play on, I got Rocco, Angus, Vladimir (meh his face isn't cute. Not horrifying though). Not a huge fan of Boomer, but he's not dead-ugly. Just not cute e ~ e""

I've been fortunate I suppose!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

peewee, i have him now :/ and i dont like shari, who i have, and cyrano was ugly too


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

Cobb, I'm so glad that nazi left.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 27, 2015)

How is he a "Nazi"?

If I didn't like Harry, I would have thought that he was probably the ugliest that I've had (I still have him); but since I like him and his appearance doesn't bother me, I have to go with Paula mostly because I really didn't like how makeup looks on the villagers.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 27, 2015)

In my old town I got this scary looking duck.




Gloria the scary duck... she is snooty right?


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jun 27, 2015)

derwin!!! i hate him i had him when i swore by not tting and he stayed for months!!!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 27, 2015)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> derwin!!! i hate him i had him when i swore by not tting and he stayed for months!!!



I'ma let you finish, but Quillson is the ugliest duck villager of all time. It physically hurts to look at him for extended periods.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 27, 2015)

THIS THING. 

LIMBERG.


Ugh! I got him from Streetpassing someone. I was so upset I was on my way to pick up Bunnie...for free! An then I see it..a 10th plot and it's this creature's house. SO UGLY =(


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

er.. frita. c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Jun 27, 2015)

I've had so many I think are ugly
Frobert, Quillson, Agnes, Knox, Bubbles, Chops, Monique, Goose..

I think I'm either really picky or I've just had super bad luck.


----------



## jeizun (Jun 27, 2015)

rocket, canberra, and rasher are the only ones that come to mind


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have...... Freckles...... Ugh.....


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 28, 2015)

Elise


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 28, 2015)

Chops. He still lives in my town unfortunately.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

The ugliest that's actually lived in my town was Harry. I hated having him since his house was in a bad spot then he was just ugly. I kinda felt bad for the ugly dude when I tried to give him away and no one wanted his ugly self. But I quickly got over that.


----------



## Lunar Dust (Jun 28, 2015)

Definitely Charlise. I don't know why, but her appearance just irks me.


----------



## Mick (Jun 28, 2015)

Diva, without a doubt. i mean look at that face.







It's a he as well. Took me ages to figure that out.

I MEAN WHAT WERE THEY THINKING. Why would you make this? Why would anyone want a frog like that in their town? I guess I can understand if you say it's to soften the blow for those with Jambette but ugggh just make them stop visiting my main street please.


----------



## MayorRiley (Jun 28, 2015)

Agh, peewee the gorilla....

He was just soooo big and annoying! Plus on top of that I COULDNT FRIKIN GET HIM TO MOVE!!!

Obviously he moved eventually, and now I have my perminant residents in my siggy :3


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jun 28, 2015)

I remember wart jr I had him in my Town I am so glad he moved out
but now he is at main street >.< god I hate wart jr


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2015)

As this thread was bumped and we already have an on-going thread on this same topic, please discuss your answers here instead. Thanks!


----------

